# Turbonet vs. Airnet...



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Please forgive me because I'm about to ask some questions that have probably been answered before, but my searching has turned up mostly pretty dated threads, and only partial answers to my questions. So rather than sift through all of this I'm taking the lazy way out and hoping someone here can answer me directly.

I'm looking to quickly and easily add network connectivity to a Phillips Series 1 Tivo. The primary reason is for guide updates, any other hacking benefits are nice, but secondary. Ideally I want to connect wirelessly, but will consider doing it via ethernet if that is considerably easier (or less expensive).

So what I think I know is that I can:
1) install a Turbonet card and this should give me direct wired network access.
2) install a Airnet card, and then buy separately a wireless nic to install.

# 1 has the advantage of being pretty easy and inexpensive, but doesn't give me wireless.

#2 Gives me wireless, but I have to provide my own compatible wireless nic, and maybe leave the case off my TiVo? I'd much prefer a bundled solution where I can purchase everything I need from one place so that I know that everything should work together. I've seen too many people get burned buying revision 3 of a wireless adapter when they needed version 2...and not having anything work. So am I missing something...how come 9th Tee doesn't sell bundles?


A possible third option...buy Turbonet card and a wireless bridge? This should let me use any USB wireless adapter right? I've already got the TiVo branded adapter that I wouldn't mind sharing with the Series 1 once a week. Would that work?

Any advice or information is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Your best bet for speed and compatibility would be to use a wired turbonet card to a wireless ethernet bridge. This method doesnt require any other external usb device. It just requires connecting an RJ45 cable from the turbonet card to your ethernet bridge.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks. That makes things much simpler then I was planning on.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

I agree with Da Goon 100%. That's how I have my upstairs Series 1 (Sony SVR-2000) connected.

You might also want to consider a CacheCard from 9th Tee. It can significantly improve performance on the menus. Especially if you have upgraded to large drives in your Tivo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wasn't there another one that competes with the turbonet? $70 is fairly expensive.. (I'd actually need 2, and probably 2 wireless bridges).. This would be to get rid of a local phone line whose only purpose is for my tivos to call out.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

There was an unauthorized clone of the Turbonet card that was marketed a while back but it's been pulled from the market for copyright violations. Keep in mind that setting up a wireless connection with your DTivo will result in much slower transfer rates vs. a hardwired connection. If you are thinking about doing any video extraction then this is something you should take into consideration. If you aren't sure what I'm talking about then please do not ask as it is not a topic permitted for discussion in these forums. Do a google search and you should turn up some hits for the "other" forum regarding deals and a data base.


----------

